# UK Settlement Visa - Can Anyone Help???



## Texas Girl (Oct 12, 2010)

I applied for my marriage visa in May and got in back within 3 days. I'm really having a hard time with my settlement visa. My husband and I thought we had researched everything. I'm so worried now that I've read some of the posts. I applied and sent my information to the LA office on July 27. My husband and I were married on July 6, 2010. I received an email stating that the LA received it on the 28th. I did not know anything about priority service or couriers. I put everything in there but forgot my bank statements. When I say everything, I even put my voters registration card in there. All my stuff is shipped over there and we have another large wedding planned on November 20th. I'm supposed to fly over there on November 11. I don't have a criminal record. I have paid all my debt off and I make very good money. I was told not to call and ask about it. IS THERE ANYTHING I CAN DO????


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Texas Girl said:


> I applied for my marriage visa in May and got in back within 3 days. I'm really having a hard time with my settlement visa. My husband and I thought we had researched everything. I'm so worried now that I've read some of the posts. I applied and sent my information to the LA office on July 27. My husband and I were married on July 6, 2010. I received an email stating that the LA received it on the 28th. I did not know anything about priority service or couriers. I put everything in there but forgot my bank statements. When I say everything, I even put my voters registration card in there. All my stuff is shipped over there and we have another large wedding planned on November 20th. I'm supposed to fly over there on November 11. I don't have a criminal record. I have paid all my debt off and I make very good money. I was told not to call and ask about it. IS THERE ANYTHING I CAN DO????


Non-priority application can take up to 12 weeks or 60 business days, so it's getting close to the limit. You should hear from them quite soon. If you don't when 12 weeks is up, email WorldBridge using the address given on https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/Content.aspx?Tag=GuideToProcessingTimes_PAGE


----------



## Texas Girl (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you for your help! I'm just praying now. I have to have my passport back so I won't miss my actual wedding. Which means I'll have to re-apply again.


----------



## ukforme (Sep 16, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Non-priority application can take up to 12 weeks or 60 business days, so it's getting close to the limit. You should hear from them quite soon. If you don't when 12 weeks is up, email WorldBridge using the address given on https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/Content.aspx?Tag=GuideToProcessingTimes_PAGE


If I am carrying debts in the US, will that be an issue with the border agency in granting me a settlement visa?


----------



## helricha (Sep 18, 2010)

ukforme said:


> If I am carrying debts in the US, will that be an issue with the border agency in granting me a settlement visa?


I honestly can't imagine that it would. There is no reciprocal agreement between the UK and the US. The HO is not asking for you to provide a credit report with your visa and they would not spend the money to gain one for every applicant. 

Myself, I have $50,000 in student loans. I have had no worry at all that this debt would be held against me when I apply for my settlement visa.


----------



## ladyliberty (Oct 6, 2010)

ukforme said:


> If I am carrying debts in the US, will that be an issue with the border agency in granting me a settlement visa?


No. As long as you and your partner together than support yourselves without access to additional public funds (other than the ones he/she is granted as a single person), your debts in America will have no bearing.


----------



## Texas Girl (Oct 12, 2010)

I was wondering if most of you stared out in the UK when you applied for Settlement? I also want to thank everyone for answering my questions. It's been a long road to get all this complete and taken care. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## Texas Girl (Oct 12, 2010)

I GOT IT TODAY!!!!!! Thanks for all the advice and support.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Texas Girl said:


> I GOT IT TODAY!!!!!! Thanks for all the advice and support.


Very many congratulations....


----------



## ukforme (Sep 16, 2010)

*settlement visa*



Joppa said:


> Non-priority application can take up to 12 weeks or 60 business days, so it's getting close to the limit. You should hear from them quite soon. If you don't when 12 weeks is up, email WorldBridge using the address given on https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/Content.aspx?Tag=GuideToProcessingTimes_PAGE


Joppa,

Again I confidently defer to your proven knowledge on these matters. Please tell me how much impact, if any, the inclusion of my son on the visa application will have with the expedition of the application process? In other words, if all required documents are submitted to the agency's satisfaction, can I expect further delays or further scrutiny (which always lead to more delay) just because there is an additional party? Is the time line for approval/issuance negatively impacted by this?

Thanks
ukforme


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ukforme said:


> Joppa,
> 
> Again I confidently defer to your proven knowledge on these matters. Please tell me how much impact, if any, the inclusion of my son on the visa application will have with the expedition of the application process? In other words, if all required documents are submitted to the agency's satisfaction, can I expect further delays or further scrutiny (which always lead to more delay) just because there is an additional party? Is the time line for approval/issuance negatively impacted by this?


Not necessarily I'd have thought. Remember, though, you have to make a separate application and pay again for your son's visa, which can add extra time to processing, even though you submit it together with yours.


----------

